# Civil Service Hiring Procedure?



## Gchan159 (Feb 10, 2009)

It's good to see the site back up! I have a question about the hiring process; can a Civil Service town in M.A. bypass disabled veterans and veteran residents on the list, and hire a civilian resident farther down the list because he is a summer special? This could be happening in the town I live in, thank you for any information you can provide me. I have done research on this but I wanted to see what the forum thought.


----------



## Boston17526 (Nov 17, 2008)

what's a summer special? 

Based from my experience the dept. has a listed agenda when it comes to hiring. Say they want to hire 2 woman, 3 hispanic speaking, 2 blacks, cadets, and disabled vets. Despite how high you are ranked on the list - say top 20 and a vet - the agenda set by the dept could bypass your score rank and hire a civilian who is ranked 700 below you on the list.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

they skip people on the list all the time....exhibit 1, jedediah


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Gchan159 said:


> It's good to see the site back up! I have a question about the hiring process; can a Civil Service town in M.A. bypass disabled veterans and veteran residents on the list, and hire a civilian resident farther down the list because he is a summer special? This could be happening in the town I live in, thank you for any information you can provide me. I have done research on this but I wanted to see what the forum thought.


They can but they must submit a letter of reason why to Mass HRD


----------



## Gchan159 (Feb 10, 2009)

CJIS said:


> They can but they must submit a letter of reason why to Mass HRD


What could they come up with for reasons? I do not have any record and have a Class A; I haven't even got a ticket in 10 years, and no skeletons in the closet.


----------



## Gchan159 (Feb 10, 2009)

CJIS said:


> They can but they must submit a letter of reason why to Mass HRD


If I don't have any kind of criminal record, no tickets, and no skeletons in the closet what other reasons could they come up with? 

A summer special is a "Summer Cop"


----------



## Gchan159 (Feb 10, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Psych issues.... or how's your Mywaste/Facebook pics doing? better get rid of the crack pipe in your photo album....Oh and just because they decriminalised pot, it's still illegal.......


No&#8230;psychological issues, I was in the Marine Corps Infantry 0311, only the MP's had those problems!


----------



## Gchan159 (Feb 10, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Easy there Leathernuts, I was just giving some examples of things we disqualify inividuals for.
> 
> And, you should see some of the shit I've locked up grunts and POGES alike for if you want to go that route.


I can only imagine&#8230;.you must of had fun during the hurricanes, the crazy shit I witnessed will be forever in my memories. (GOOD TIMES)


----------

